# Choosing a cage.



## Denis (Feb 20, 2012)

Hi, we are collecting our pup in a month and are busily making plans for her arrival. We intend getting a cage & would prefer a black one but I keep reading (admittedly in the adverts for silver cages) that black cages are easily chipped & will look tatty. Any advice please? Thanks.


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

The black cages are coated and can be chipped and even worse nibbled and chewed. Once the black coating comes off it leave the metal exposed and rust can happen. I would go with the 'silver' cage if I were you.


----------



## mariag (Jun 19, 2011)

I got mine from http://www.doghealth.co.uk/ cost £29.50 + P&P for a large crate )size 93cm 36.5" x 57.5cm 22.5" x 65cm 25.5"). They sell very reasonably priced vet bed but only when you buy it with a crate.


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

I have a black crate it wasn't expensive- I have used it with two dogs and it barely has a scratch on it!


----------



## rubenthedog (Jan 3, 2012)

we've got a dog health crate i silver, very robust, and well priced. we got ours through ebay c/w vet bed and bowls. 

We've also just purchased a foldable canvas car crate, which just arrived today. again through ebay.


----------

